
Using Neural Networks to generate human readable passwords - Faizann20
http://fsecurify.com/using-neural-networks-to-generate-human-readable-passwords/
======
iheartstartup
It'd be interesting to explore bounds on the entropy of these passwords. It'd
be a shame if you could guess the rest of the password from the first 2-3
characters.

~~~
Faizann20
The same idea can be extended to what you are proposing. The neural net has to
be given passwords with high entropy so that it can learn to generate
passwords with high entropy only. My post was more of a demo of what can be
achieved with neural nets in this regard.

Best Regards.

